# Shoptemp.net



## ZPE (Apr 13, 2010)

I came across Shoptemp.net when I was trying to access the website but it looks different to the .com version but has similar prices, items etc. Is the .net website the old site or can we log-in/order from there too?


----------



## prowler (Apr 13, 2010)

Ohshi-
I wouldn't use it until the staff say anything about this.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2010)

Ace already said that .net redirects to .com.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 13, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Ace already said that .net redirects to .com.


But they don't look the same
And net doesn't seem to have flashcarts


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> Takeshi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't check, but he also said that there was an error with the redirecting (because of switching the server) and that they were looking into it. I'm searching for the topic where he said that, but haven't found it yet.


----------



## ZPE (Apr 13, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> Ace already said that .net redirects to .com.



Hmm....it doesn't re-direct to the proper site though.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 13, 2010)

Takeshi said:
			
		

> I didn't check, but he also said that there was an error with the redirecting (because of switching the server) and that they were looking into it. I'm searching for the topic where he said that, but haven't found it yet.
> You mean this probably:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZPE (Apr 13, 2010)

Ah I see, well perhaps there should be a FAQ to avoid these dup topics, my bad. ._.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 13, 2010)

ShopTemp.net is owned by the ShopTemp guys. It just temporarily redirects to this stripped down version of the site. That will be fixed soon. It's easy to fix, but it's doing that for a reason. Topic closed.


----------

